# Fin and eye damage due to cold temp.



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,
I recently caused a horrible injury to my large male Chocolate Cichlid. Yesterday while trying to reaquaint him with his former mate who he had been bullying I removed my 9" Choc. Cich. from his tank and put him in a 1/2full 5 gal bucket. It was a warm day and I thought not too much problem to leave him there while his former mate aclimatized to his tank without him bothering her.
He wound up spending several hours there and I am ashamed to say when I removed him to put him in his tank the water was very cold and he has damage to all his fins and one eye has completely clouded over.

He seems to be recovering and is holding himself upright 24 hours later. His fins show white and shredding at all their extremities and are basically disintegrating at all the areas that have turned white.
His eye is truly monstrous and pupil and cornea are all affected.

I treated with melafix and Pimafix and covered the tank with a dark towel at the front to reduce stress. Also increased airation.

Any experience or suggestions would be appreciated.









thanks


----------

